# How did you get your first coding job?



## CyndiBrennan (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello! I recently earned my certificate of completion from USCI for completing the Medical Coding course. Most of the job openings I have seen require experience and/or certification. I am thinking of getting certified as a CPC-Apprentice first, as that may improve my chances of getting hired. I have been actively searching for about 2 weeks now. Could you tell me how you got you first job in coding? How long did you search for, and did you get certified first? Also, is speed really vital to passing the CPC exam? Thank you for your time. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cordelia (Jan 17, 2013)

I was working as a front desk in a clinic when I decided to go to school for billing and coding. After I finished my employer allowed me to move over to billing. I leveraged that knowledge into a charge entry position, which I leveraged to a coding position and then finally into an inpatient coding position. It took me many years to get where I am now, I started out at the bottom, worked my way up and learned as much as I could along the way. It has paid off immensely. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 17, 2013)

I went to school to become a medical assistant in the early 1990's. This was after already having worked for several years in an unrelated field. I found out I wasn't crazy about the idea of touching people, so I switched my degree to Medical Office Management.  I landed a job as a front desk person at a mental health clinic.  They taught me to do billing and collections. Then I moved to another mental health practice where I was the manager, and I did all the revenue functions:  intake, scheduling, billing, accounts receivable, payroll, marketing, etc.  From there, I took a (deserved) break and worked for a year with a stockbroker.  

I took a temporary job as a biller with the hospital I work for now, working as a payment poster for a few weeks until I was hired permanently.  From there, I was able to move into coding, when an opening became available.  I obtained my CPC, and after coding primary care for about 2 years, I was asked to set up a charge capture/coding program for our hospitalist department, and when the group of coders grew to the point where they needed a manager, I was tapped. This was after working 13 years in the field.   

So, it didn't happen overnight, but up until the mid-90's nobody even knew what coders were, so it never occurred to me back then to become one!


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 17, 2013)

I started as a float clerk in a medical records dept. (basically I was a go-fer).  The hospital would offer training to its employees and I started taking the classes.  I moved up to statistics clerk, tumor registry and then outpatient coder (this was in the 80s).  I left the hospital and did coding and managed patient funds at a nursing home. From there I went to a physician's office as the office manager and coder.   Presently I do coding and auditing at a billing company.  I didn't become certified until 2001 after many years working in the field ( but AAPC didn't even exist when I started).


----------



## mhstrauss (Jan 17, 2013)

I made a complete career change (fast food for 12 years  ) and took a coding course at a local med-tech type school.  Did my externship as an MA, lucked up and got hired right away at the same clinic doing basic billing and insurance verifications.  Moved up to insurance collections.  Finally got brave and took the CPC exam, passed, and was moved up into our only coding position.  I don't get to do much actual coding, the docs do it themselves, but I do physician education, audits, research on new procedures they might have an interest in, set up new codes, etc.  It is all extremely interesting, challenging, and very rewarding!!


----------



## CyndiBrennan (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you all for replying! I appreciate hearing everyone's stories.


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 25, 2013)

*First Job*

Because I work for a company that doesn't have a lot of money to pay salaries, we have hired coders with their CPC-A as it is extremely difficult to find experienced coders who will work for what we can pay.  When we have a position available, we have it announced at our local AAPC chapters. Go to those meetings. Be friendly and talk to people.  The job i have now I am sure that one of the reasons I got the job is that the interviewers recognized me from chapter meetings.  There is a test. Please, please , please know that we use the test to check to see if the applicants are reading the guidelines, know when a code requires a fifth digit, are reading the notes within the code in the tabular section (how would you code smokers cough with COPD) and can tell us the trail through the alphabetical index  to a code in the tabular index (how do you code aortic valve disease).  

First off- go ahead and apply for those jobs that say experienced required( unless the ad says experienced only need apply).  In your cover letter say that you have limited experience and would appreciate being interviewed if they cannot find an experienced candidate.

Look for coding related jobs- billing,medical  collections, Accounts Receivable follow up. You learn a lot about coding trying to figure out why a claim didn't pay.

Stay involved. Read those archived cutting edge/coders edge magazines. Take the tests.


----------



## rjackman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi! I do not know what everyone else has told you but I graduated from a community college here in Indiana and was certified with the AAPC in July. I have been searching actively for a job, any type of job, in a medical office just to "get my foot in the door." Well it ain't happening! My advice to you is to get your foot in the door first or find a school that offers you an externship for coding. The school I went to was piss poor and offered us no externship. They preached to us that what matters in choosing a school is the accreditdation but to me it isn't as much that as what they offer to the student in job placement. You will be very lucky to get a job as a coder coming right out of school because most offices want someone with 2-3 years experience. The AAPC does offer a list of externships through the website but the offices listed that are in my area are few and far between. The offices on the list are not offering it anymore; for what reason I do not know. 
 If you do go to school for it the test is timed. They give you around 5 hours to take it and it takes the entire time to finish it. You only have to make a score of 70 to pass and you can take it 2 times for your $300.00 price. This price is only if you are a AAPC member. It is best to get that membership while you are a student because it is less expensive. I wish you the best of luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------

